# و عاوز تتعلم تصنيع المنظفات على اصول - إليك الخطوات



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 مارس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
المنظفات الصناعية



هى عالم من المواد المختلفة التى تشارك فى صنع اشياء مختلفة تستخدم فى عمليات التنظيف 

وقد تلقيت دورة مكثفة فى هذا المجال على ايدى ناس خبرات ثقات نظرى وعملى وكانت ايام بصراحة رائعة لأن الناس لم يبخلو على بشئ وكان مصنع ببلدة بجوارنا اسمه مصنع شاهين للمنظفات الصناعية.

فهذا المصنع عريق والناس اللى شغاله فى على اعلى مستوى من العلم فالمسؤول الرئيسى فيه هو احد خريجى كليتنا ونفس القسم كلية العلوم قسم كيمياء بجامعة الأزهر وهو

المهندس: أحمد شاهين, اما المدير التنفيذى فهو بحق الله الذى علمنى كل شئ وأدين له بكل معلومة اعطاها لى وأكثر شئ استفدته هو معرفة هذا الرجل الرائع جزاه الله خيرا وحتى لاأطول عليكم هاهى خلاصة ماتعلمته وأرجو الدعاء لى ولكل من تعلمت منه شئ

اولا المنظف المشهور الصابون السائل

1-الصابون النظيف:

عبارة عن سيفونيك + صودا سائلة يتم المعادلة بهافقط

المحسنات تكسابون (صوديوم ليوريل سلفات) ,جليسرين,مادة حافظة (فورمالين )0.02%,لون ,رائحة ,تراى ايثانول امين) .(حسب الرغبة).

بزيادة تركيز السلفونيك يزداد التركيز والنظافة

- يمكن معادلة السيلفونيك بمادة التراى ايثانول امين ولكن ستصبح التكلفة عالية جدا 

-بانسبة للسيلفونيك يوجد نوعين غازى (نظيف ) ومائى (عادى) بانسبة للسيلفونيك الغازى تركيز 98% اعلى نسبة يمكن وضعها فى المعادلة هى 30%

-بالنسبة للسيلفونيك العادى65%-70% اقصى كمية يمكن وضعها فى الصيف 12% وفى الشتاء 9-10%

ملحوظة فى الشتاء يوضع نسبة حوالى 0.25%اى نوع من انواع الزيوت.

2-الصابون السيليكات (شعبى والى حد ما مضر)

عبارة عن سيلفونيك + سيليكات + صودا للمعادلة

للبرميل 120 كيلو نضع 7-10 كيلو سيلفونيك عادى ونذيبهم جيدا جدا وبشدة فى الماء ( منعا للتخريظ) ثم نضيف ملعقة بولى اكراميد مذابة فى كوب ماء( لأضافة عرق للصابون) ,نذيب 5 كيلو من السيليكات فى كمية ماء منا سبة ونضيف المذاب على البرميل مع التقليب .

ملحوظة هامة جدا السيليكات قلوية التأثير يعنى ممكن تعادل البرميل دون الحاجة الى صودا.نضيف المادة الحافظة 200 ملل على البرميل.

ثانيا: منظف السجاد 

5%سيلفونيك غازى 

3%تكسابون 

3%صوديوم تراى بولى فوسفات

7%بير كلورو ايثيلين 

تذاب المكونات فى البرميل ثم نضيف اللون والرائحة حسب الطلب , نعادل البرميل بالصودا السائله .

ثالثا :منعم الملابس (الداونى)

للبرميل 220 كيلو 

(1/4 كيلو تايلورز + 8كيلو شمع داونى )مخلوطين مع بعض ثم نسخن حتى يتم صهرهم بالماء حتى يتجانس المخلوط جيد جدا ونضيف اللون والرائحة حسب الطلب

رابعا منظف المراحيض الحمامات.

HCl نجعل تركيزه 15 %من تركيز الماء ونضيف القليل من السيلفونيك حتى يعطى بعض الرغوة.

خامسا : مطهر السطوح والأرضيات (الديتول)

7%تكسابون

1.5-2 %زيت صنوبر 

5%ستروميد

4%ايثيل اسيتات 

واللون حسب الطلب ولا توجد رائحة (رائحتة موجودة فية)

سادسا: الكلور الأبيض (الكلوركس الأبيض )

عبارة عن كلور عادى جدا جدا بتركيز 3%بس ولكن تعمل اية للدعايا والإعلان 

سابعا الكلور اللألوان (الكلوركس الألوان)

(2%خل 98%

3% تراى ايثانول 

5%هيدروجين بير اكسيد50%) 

(5%سيلفونيك غازى 89%

2%تكسابون )

نذيب كل قوس على حدة ثم نضيفهم الى بعض مع مراعاة اضافة القوس الأول للماء اولا

ثامنا : البلسم 

عبارة عن :شمع بلسم + ماء بلسم 

كل كيلو يعادل كيلو

20%ماء مغلى

يتم تذويب الشمع تماما فى الماء المغلى ثم يضاف البلسم تدريجيا مع التقليب ثم يرفع من على النار ويتم التقليب حتى يهدئ تماما وتصل درجةحرارتة الى درجة حراة الغرفة ويضاف العطر والمادة الحافظة.
منقول للفائدة ارجوا رد الموضوع


----------



## العجمىى (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (8 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل وجارى التجربه والله المستعان


----------



## hussein2020 (8 مارس 2010)

السلام علكيم اخي حبيش انا اسمي حسين من اسيوط وانا كنت ارغب في مغرفة مكان المصنع الذي قمت بالعمل فيه اوي اي مصنع في القاهرة سمح لي بالتدريب فيه يكون علي مستوي عالي من الخبرة حيت اني اريد الحتكاك بالحياة العملية والاستفادة من هذه الخبرات وارجو من ادرة الموقع المساعدة في التصال بالخ حبيش جزاكم الله خيرا لما تفعلوه وجزا اخي حبيش خيرا ان شاء الله علي ما اضاف من معلومات والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 أبريل 2010)

اللف شكراااا الى كل من رد على الموضوع


----------



## mohamed habeb (8 أبريل 2010)

السعر بيور 520
السعر شعبي 380
الوزن 63 صافي


----------



## fantom2006 (9 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 أبريل 2010)

mohamed habeb قال:


> السعر بيور 520
> السعر شعبي 380
> الوزن 63 صافي


اسم المصنيع
اللف شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ارجوا البريد على الياهو


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو لو تدلنى على مكان تدريب انتفع به انا واخوانى فى الملتقى ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (10 أبريل 2010)

اخى العزيز حبيشى . حقيقى مشكور على الجهد المبذول فى هذه الصفحه لكن وجب احترام اعضاء الملتقى وضرورة إعلامهم بأن الموضوع منقول حتى يتسنى للجميع معرفه الفرق بين العلم المنقول والعلم المُجرب فعليا لا تغضب ارجوك هذا حرصا على سلامه معلومات اعضاء ملتقى نحبه ونحترمه وحرصا على سمعه هذا الموقع العزيز


----------



## hanyazazy (11 أبريل 2010)

تركيبة الاريال الاقتصادية الصينية تم وضعها 

(أرجو عدم وضع مواقع خاصة لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)

تحياتى لكم هانى العزازى


----------



## دى ماركو (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا*​


----------



## ah_2002egy (22 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر علي هذة المعلومات


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (23 أبريل 2010)

اللف شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (14 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا*​


----------



## كيمو2000 (16 أغسطس 2010)

_تسلم يا غالي_


----------



## ايهاب غازى (16 أغسطس 2010)

*الاخ الفاضل حبيشى بنى سويف*

تابعت ماقدمت فى المنتدى من اسهامات قيمة ولكنها جميعا للمنزل وللبيت وليس للتجارة
مع العلم ان لك باع طويل فى التركيبات التجارية بدليل اعلاناتك على موقع اكافى الصناعى 
عن منتجاتك الكثيرة فنرجوا منك كما عودنا الاخوة الافاضل المهدى بكر والفتى النبيل وchemicaleng والاخ محمد حسن توكة والاخ ممدوح الجيار والاخ عبدالقادر وغيرهم كثيرين 
من اعطاء المعلومة كاملة ابتغاء مرضاة الله والشعار الخالد للاستاذ المهدى والذى اعتبره الشعار الاول لهذا الملتقى "زكاة العلم اخراجه " وكل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة الشهر الكريم وارجوا الاتزعل من نصيحة اخ لك ولك منى كل معزة واحترام وشكرا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وعاشت الايادي
تحياتي


----------



## حسين حزام (2 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى العزيز


----------



## أويو المصري (2 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## دى ماركو (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن اخد دوره فى اى مصنع


----------



## neji (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أخي العزيز لي سؤال عن مادة مستخدمة في صنع شامبو السيارات و التي تسمى عجينة السوفت
في بلدنا لاأعرف ولا نتداول هذا الإسم الرجاء مدي باسمها العلمي إن وجد أو صورة للكيس الذي تباع فيه و لكم جزيل الشكر و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## سامى جويدة (30 سبتمبر 2010)

:30::33::63::1:جزاك الله خير ولكن مزيد من التوضيح ولم جزيل الشكر:3::16::55::81::14::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::67::33::32:


----------



## ام محمد فؤاد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*المنصورة*

شكرا للاخ الفاضل حبيشى علىمجهودة ومعلوماتة القيمة


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياخي الكريم


----------



## دى ماركو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## وليد الصغير (20 أبريل 2011)

جزك اللة كل خير بس احنا عوزين بتفسير وعمل دوار ممكن


----------



## jassim78 (20 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ممكن المصدرر


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 يونيو 2011)

ارجوا رد الموضوع


----------



## محمد رفاعى 102000 (25 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يوسع رزقق ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد رفاعى 102000 (25 يوليو 2011)

عاوز رائحة بريل بالضبط ممكن


----------



## chem101 (27 يوليو 2011)

حلوه بس صعبة للي مو متخصص


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (28 يوليو 2011)

اخى الكريم لا اجد افضل من جزاك الله خيرا كما اخبرنا بذلك المصطفى ولكنى اسئل فى كل التركيبات لم تذكر الماء بمعنى هل نكمل باقى ال 100% ماء وطريقة اضافتها فى كل تركيبة وخاصة كلوركس الألوان


----------



## م باسل وردان (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور كتير


----------



## خالد حماده بكر (4 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الفاضل مشكور جدا ولكن لدى سؤال بالنسبة لمنعم الملابس وهو هل هذه التركيبة تعطينى منعم ملابس مثل العبوات الموجودة فى السوق التابعة للمصانع الكبرى ام هذه تركيبة للمنعم الشعبى وعلى فكرة انا عملت المنعم بالشمع وماء البلسم ولكن بعد فترة يتغير اللون الى خط ابيض ولا ادرى السبب افيدونى مشكوريين


----------



## flaybird10 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ممتاز


----------



## محمود حسنى 2 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (20 نوفمبر 2012)

اللف شكرا الى كل من رد الموضوع


----------



## مهندسه مريم88 (21 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكن


----------



## sinaaa (9 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## tatiprint (28 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لهذا الوضوع القيم


----------



## Mario Shammout (8 سبتمبر 2013)

انت انسان خطيررررررررر الله يزيدك


----------



## العربي182 (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## vaccaro (12 نوفمبر 2013)

-بالنسبة للسيلفونيك العادى65%-70% اقصى كمية يمكن وضعها فى الصيف 12% وفى الشتاء 9-10%​
ما سبب تغير النسبة بين الصيف و الشتاء


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي هذه المعلومات


----------



## U S (15 أبريل 2014)

Thank u


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

( لا اله الا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين )


----------



## محمود البهلول (18 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sasa4m (22 يناير 2015)

روووووووووووعه
تحياتي لك اخي الكريم


----------

